# [DRIVER]  kernel panic après upgrade broadcom-sta (résolu)

## lipat34

Bonjour,

J'ai le message suivant au boot

Waiting for uevents to be processed kernel panic - not syncing : assertion wlc->pub->radio_disabled ..... "wlc.c", line 9091

La seule chose qui a changé est la mise à jour du paquet broadcom-sta. Même après suppression de celui ci le problème persiste.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.Last edited by lipat34 on Tue Oct 25, 2011 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Hello, pas le temps de chercher en détail là mais : il faudrait que tu donnes un brin plus de détails : version du noyau par exemple, et du driver broadcom, et configuration du noyau, etc...

Et au passage, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## lipat34

Voilà c'est corrigé  :Smile: 

Sinon, j'ai juste installé l'ancienne version du pilote "broadcom-sta/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1"  et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 

Bon, le wifi ne fonctionne pas (il ne fonctionnait pas avant non plus), mais je verrais ça plus tard.

----------

